# New lures from Etch's lab



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi guys

Thought I'd show my new frogs. 7" long, 2" high, 2" wide. Float at rest, can be popped and twitched with crazy action. Have a buzz blade on a wire shaft that can be put on or off via a split ring for extra splash and flash. Also did my version of little arms, wire shafts drilled into the ear holes with beads and blades. Should pee something off. Hope you like them.

Thanks
Etch


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Dude, those things are sweeeeet! That's some really impressive carving, how long do you think it takes you to carve out one of those bodies?


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

great carvings and original designs. You are gonna have some fun with those this summer! I can see the water exploding now...


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Good color choices Rob i like the clown best.You´ll have some fun while throwing them for pike .


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Rob just amazing as usual! Those rock!

John


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxs guys your kind words mean alot to me!

Etch


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Those are cool looking! I'd like to see video of one working and getting slammed by a big fish!!!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Bet those would be a blast working them over lillypads, great job.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Etch, those are sweet looking...I like the clown pattern as well...nice spin on a natural frog design...and the one with the spinner blades has to make alot of racket on the water...that will drive a toothy critter wild! Well done!!!


----------

